# Inbetween cycles and clueless!



## Pagey J (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I was hoping for a little advice. I started my first fresh cycle in July which resulted in an early miscarriage last month  We have one embryo in storage which is a 4AA which I understand to be good? We have had a five week wait to have a follow up appointment and feel its sending me a little insane!! It doesn't help that AF has not appeared yet either about a week late.

Although I know I will find out next week, I have no idea what happens with on a FET? Has anyone had to start a new fresh cycle as only had one in storage? Also how long did you have to wait to start a new cycle?

Thanks everyone.

x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey, sorry for your loss  

An embryo that's frozen is a good embryo so try not to worry about that. I can't see that you need to do a fresh when you have a frostie.

At my clinic we have to wait three months from BFN/miscarriage until we can start our next cycle - and that's for both fresh and FET.

I have medicated FETs as I don't have a proper cycle. This means I have to take norethisterone to start my period, then inject buserelin for 3 weeks on CD2, have a lining scan, start taking progynova tablets as well as injections for 2 weeks, then have another scan and ET a few days later. If you had a short protocol fresh cycle then you may find a medicated FET quite lengthy.

If you have a good cycle they can do a natural FET where you monitor your cycle - but they will discuss that with you at your follow-up.

Good luck honey  

Xxx


----------

